# Hatred and anger is all I have for now



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

My stbxh commit adlutery when I was pregnant and we are goin to divorce.
My story is here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...fair-when-pregnant-still-continue-affair.html

Now I just feel so angry and frustrated. He is enjoying his affair. While I am now using all my lifetime saving to raise my child and handle all the stress.

I wan to revenge. I just wan to make him pay for what he did.
I wan to ruin his career ( he is police officer, he make verbal threat on my family member ) I could send an email to the authority with all the SMS threats that he make. 
I know moving on, living better than him is the best revenge. But right now, he is enjoying.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazingpiggy said:


> My stbxh commit adlutery when I was pregnant and we are goin to divorce.
> My story is here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...fair-when-pregnant-still-continue-affair.html
> 
> Now I just feel so angry and frustrated. He is enjoying his affair. While I am now using all my lifetime saving to raise my child and handle all the stress.
> ...


Don't act in anger. It will only come back on you. Expose the affair to friends,family and co-workers, but think before you do something that might affect his career. If he loses his job, it will affect child support. It will also infuriate him and he may turn his anger on you, perhaps not physically but it might make him all the more determined to hurt you by trying to take your daughter. If he continues to make threats, that is different. Protect yourself and your family.


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

Already expose the affair to family, my colleagues, some friends.
But in our culture, we don meddle with other ppl biz.
So doesn't help at all.


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

The more I see him, the more angry I get.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you avoid seeing him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

Have to see him few times per week whenever he exercising his access right on my girl.


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

My girl only 7 month. So need to carry her. I already limit the frequency by telling my mom to carry for me. But sometimes she not in.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

You're up against a hard battle w/ him being a cop.


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes I know. That why I got blind sided at first. But slowly he start to show true color by dragging the divorce and taking care of my daughter to let me think of the marriage but he still cont to have affair.I felt something is wrong so i quickly find lawyer to blindside him. He was very angry, blame on me etc.Typical WS behaviour. So I am very cautious when I communicate with him abt child thing.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Good strategy, imo


----------

